# Tachlight for glock 27??



## gator06 (Jul 31, 2007)

Is the glock 27 compatable w/ tachlights?? If so does anyone have a pic of one.


----------



## 9mm&a3piecesuit (Aug 5, 2007)

i thought i saw one on the glock website


----------



## gator06 (Jul 31, 2007)

yes glock does make a tachlight i saw it on there also,, but does that mean it fits all glock models? also is the model 27 compatable w/ other brands of tachlights?


----------

